# New Vocabulary



## NicNak (Jun 14, 2009)

*New Vocabulary*


*BLAMESTORMING:* Sitting around in a group, discussing why a deadline was missed or a project failed, and who was responsible. 

*SEAGULL MANAGER:* A manager who flies in, makes a lot of noise, craps on everything, and then leaves. 

*ASSMOSIS:* The process by which some people seem to absorb success and advancement by kissing up to the boss rather than working hard. 

*SALMON DAY:* The experience of spending an entire day swimming upstream only to get screwed and die in the end. 

*CUBE FARM:* An office filled with cubicles. 

*PRAIRIE DOGGING:* When someone yells or drops something loudly in a cube farm, and people's heads pop up over the walls to see what's going on. 

*CROP DUSTING:* Surreptitiously passing gas while passing through a Cube Farm.

*MOUSE POTATO:* The on-line, wired generation's answer to the couch potato. 

*STARTER MARRIAGE:* A short-lived first marriage that ends in divorce with no kids, no property and no regrets. 

*SWIPEOUT:* An ATM or credit card that has been rendered useless because the magnetic strip is worn away from extensive use. 

*XEROX SUBSIDY:* Euphemism for swiping free photocopies from one's workplace. 

*IRRITAINMENT:* Entertainment and media spectacles that are annoying but you find yourself unable to stop watching them. The O.J. trials were a prime example. Bill Clinton's Grand Jury testimony is another.

*PERCUSSIVE MAINTENANCE:* The fine art of whacking the crap out of an electronic device to get it to work again.

*ADMINISPHERE*: The rarefied organizational layers beginning just above the rank and file. Decisions that fall from the adminisphere are often profoundly inappropriate or irrelevant to the problems they were designed to solve. 

*404:* Someone who's clueless. From the World Wide Web error message "404 Not Found," meaning that the requested document could not be located. 

*GENERICA:* Features of the American landscape that are exactly the same no matter where one is, such as fast food joints, strip malls, subdivisions


----------



## Trust (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi NicNak!

Is this your original list?  If so you're brilliant:2thumbs: - if not - thanks for sharing someone else's brilliance! :2thumbs:

Best smiles I've had for awhile!:lol:


----------



## NicNak (Jun 14, 2009)

Trust said:


> Hi NicNak!
> 
> Is this your original list?  If so you're brilliant:2thumbs: - if not - thanks for sharing someone else's brilliance! :2thumbs:
> 
> Best smiles I've had for awhile!:lol:



Noo, I am not that brilliant, I am afraid :blush:

Someone send it to me in an email.

Glad you got a smile from it.


----------



## Trust (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi NicNak!

Thanks again for posting that list :2thumbs:- it is fab! And it is so important to add humour in one's life :lol:- it's my drug of choice and the side effects are positively contagious!:lol:


----------



## NicNak (Jun 14, 2009)

No worries Trust.  Glad you enjoyed it.

I belief too in the importants of laughter.  I think the just for fun forum is where I post the most topics :blush:


----------



## Fiver (Jun 15, 2009)

"*404*" will now become a regular part of my vocabulary.

Also, I just learned that I'm a "Mouse Potato!"


----------



## Charity (Jun 15, 2009)

When someone asks me a question at work and I can NOT for the life of me think of the answer, I've been known to reply, "Sorry, pullin' a 404 on that one..." :lol:


----------

